# Z-Link on Cruze Eco MT



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone know what would need to be changed to add Z-Link on a Cruze Eco MT6?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I'd be interested in knowing if the Z-link can be added to the 1LT manual without too much investment. If not, I'm thinking I'll just save up for some nice coilovers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well looking at the diagram...










There are two different part numbers for the rear beam - the drum brake cars could have either (with or without the Z-Link) and disc brake cars can only have with the Z-Link (at least in 2012, as its listed).

From the looks of it - as long as your beam (16) has the mounting holes for the Z-Link end links, and the support (4) has the hole to bolt the central link into, you'll only need to buy the Z-link itself.


----------

